# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  A duhet të  hiqet imuniteti ligjor për njerëzit e zgjedhur në pushtet?

## Albo

Ne keto 20 vitet e pluralizmit shqiptar, eshte zbatuar nje praktike e dyshimte ligjore, veshja me imunitet nga ligji per te gjithe deputetet, zyrtaret e njerezit e zgjedhur ne pushtet. Kjo ka krijuar nje deformim te dukshem te demokracise shqiptare, ku te zgjedhurit e sovranit popull gezojne nje imunitet ligjor qe nuk e gezon as vete sovrani popull qe i voton ne ato poste. Ashtu sic ka krijuar edhe mentalitetin e gabuar ne opinionin publik shqiptar se njerezit me pushtet nuk i ze e as nuk i ndeshkon ligji.

Kjo anomali i ka hapur udhen edhe korrupsionit e inkriminimit te politikes, pasi eshte me e lehte te kryesh nje krim apo afere korruptive kur nuk ia ke friken ligjit, se sa kur ia ke friken ligjit demokratik. Ky debat, pas 20 vjetesh ka filluar te behet edhe ne Kuvendin e Shqiperise keto kohet e fundit. Keshtu qe ne po hapim nje sondazh, per te marre mendimin tuaj per kete ceshtje.

- Jeni pro apo kunder imunitetit ligjor per njerezit e veshur me pushtet?
- A eshte kjo nje precedent shqiptar apo nje praktike qe e gjejme edhe ne demokracite e tjera?
- Cilat jane pasojat e ketij imuniteti nga ligji ne shoqerine shqiptare?
- A duhet qe ligji te veproje per te gjithe shtetasit njesoj?


Pasi te votoni, si ne cdo sondazh, jeni te lire te shprehni mendimin tuaj mbi kete ceshtje. Mund te lexoni mendimin e anetareve te tjere ne heshtje, por nuk eshte nevoja ta komentoni ate. Secili ka mendimin e tij dhe voten e tij.

Albo

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

S'ka pse tu hiqet imuniteti!Te gjithe vjedhin.
Pastaj eshte ligj per shtetet me demokraci,jo per shqiperin qe eshte oligarki.

----------


## AGIMDEDEJ

Meqenese ne Shqiperi njerezit qe perfaqsojne shtetin, dhe qe duhet te kene pergjegjshmeri,
        per ate pergjegjsi qe u ka dhene sheti per ti sherbyer qytetareve, por qe ato abuzojne ne 
        ne rruge korruptive mbi shtetin dhe qytetaret, duke demtuar imazhin e shqiperise duke 
        filuar tek veshtirsimi i jetes se intelektualve qe patjeter duhet te jene te ndershem ,
        mendoj se sduhet te kene imunitet.

----------


## morrison

Votova per jo, qe nuk duhet te gezojne imunitet. Megjithate eshte e diskutueshme per sa i perket demokracise. Veshja me imunitet e politikaneve behet per te shmangur luften politike kur nje parti hipen ne pushtet dhe kerkon qe te ndeshkoje antaret e opozites, me apo pa akuza te verteta. Por dhe kjo ka te keqen e saj te madhe qe eshte bashkpunimi ne krim i te dyja forcave politike te cilat jane te imunizuara dhe nuk ndjejne kercenim nga njera tjetra kushdo nga keto qofte ne pushtet. Nese do e marrim ne aspektin filozofik, mbase ka shume vend per te diskutuar, por per sa i perket Shqiperise, ky imunitet qe kane politikanet i ka kthyer ata ne grabites te prones se perbashket dhe te taksapaguesve.

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Mendoj se ne kete rast ka vend ajo shprehja.Perpara Ligjit Jemi Te Gjith Te Barabarte!

----------


## Kavir

Une them qe nuk duhet te hiqet imuniteti. Bile cdo punonjes i administrates (qe nga pastruesi e deri tek k/ministri) duhet te gezoje imunitet te paprekshem.
Pse? A na ka thene Europa "Zhdukni korrupsionin?".
Po pra jepuni te gjitheve imunitet te plote....dhe shikojeni vete, do kapet me njeri duke vjedhur?
Ua garantoj une qe asnje nuk do kapet.

----------


## Endless

> Une them qe nuk duhet te hiqet imuniteti. Bile cdo punonjes i administrates (qe nga pastruesi e deri tek k/ministri) duhet te gezoje imunitet te paprekshem.
> Pse? A na ka thene Europa "Zhdukni korrupsionin?".
> Po pra jepuni te gjitheve imunitet te plote....dhe shikojeni vete, do kapet me njeri duke vjedhur?
> Ua garantoj une qe asnje nuk do kapet.


E goditur si ide, ne kete menyre i zhdukim te gjitha me korrupsion e dreq e shejtan. Vetem thashethemet mbeten. thashethe

----------


## *Babygirl*

Po te u heqet gjithe qe perfshihen ne korrupsion njerz te veshur ne pushter, i pari do kishte qen Sali Berisha & Company!

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Jo qeveritarëve që mos tu hiqet...po çdo njëri duhet të ketë imunitet ligjor.Dikush me gram e dikush me kile kuptohet,në bazë të peshës së copave të letrës që ka në xhep.
Kështu është më mirë për të gjithë.Asnjë shtet tjetër nuk e ka këtë,ta bëjmë ne të parët.Të jemi dhe ne novatorë se nuk na gjen gjë.

----------


## EuroStar1

Jo votova, po e di qe me ka shkuar kot...  :ngerdheshje:  Sespe atyre si u hoqe imunitetin si u hoqe breket, nuk kan turp ata prap do bejn krime dhe vjedhje dhe asnjehere nuk do perfundojn ne burg, maksimiumi do ngrihet ndonje padi dhe do shkoj disa vjet deri sa te harrohet

----------


## Station

Votova JO gabimisht duke u nisur nga pyetja: "*A duhet të hiqet imuniteti ligjor për njërëzit e zgjedhur në pushtet"*, dhe unë votova jo, duke mos e pasur të qartë se kë quan "njerëz të veshur me pushtet" zotëria që ka hapur sondazhin?
1- Pushteti Legjislativ
2- Pushteti Ekzekutiv
3- Pushteti Gjyqësor
Të gjithë personat e të treja pushteteve janë të veshur me imunitet.
Sidoqoft nuk është ky problemi që ekziston në Shqipëri, këtu nuk zbatohet ligji, edhe sikur të mos ekzistojë imuniteti po nuk pati vullnet për të zbatuar ligjin përfundimi do jetë i njëjtë = 0.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Pergjigja me e sakte midis;
-Po.
-Jo
-Nuk e di.
Eshte: Nuk e di,se çfar ndryshimi ka Po-ja me Jo-ne.(Te pakten ne menyre praktike).

----------


## Kavir

Tani nuk kemi faj ne qe ti nuk ke mesuar shkronjat.

Ndryshimi mes "Po" dhe "Jo" eshte P-e madhe e shtypit dhe J-e madhe e shtypit.
Pse cfare ndryshimi pret ti?

----------


## zANë

*- Jeni pro apo kunder imunitetit ligjor per njerezit e veshur me pushtet?*

Jam pro,do ishte kaos, siq dihet se secil ka tendenca te mbizotroj tjetrin,nuk do kishte me politik,politikanet do hargjonin kohen duke pergadit padi per njeri tjetrin...e mira e imunitetit eshte se duhet te kesh fakte reale dhe te forta

*- A eshte kjo nje precedent shqiptar apo nje praktike qe e gjejme edhe ne demokracite e tjera?*

Sigurisht qe gjendet dhe ne shtetet tjera demokratike.

*- Cilat jane pasojat e ketij imuniteti nga ligji ne shoqerine shqiptare?*

Pasoja me e madhe eshte keqkuptimi i termit imunitet.Imuniteti mbi te gjitha eshte edhe detyrim,perkushtim dhe pergjegjesi...Prandaj shoqeria shqiptare duhet ta kete te qarte se imuniteti nuk eshte i perhershem,nese personi me imunitet shkel ligjin ai duhet te jete pergjegjes per veprimet e tije,por duhen faktet dhe imuniteti hiqet po nga ai organ qe eshte dhene.

*- A duhet qe ligji te veproje per te gjithe shtetasit njesoj?*

Nese nuk veprohet keshtu,vetem ligj qe smund te gjuhet.

----------


## Anesti_55

Imuniteti i sherben nje deputeti vetem per ti dhene me shume liri atij, pa respektuar shkalle gjerearqike, per te zgjidhur probleme te zgjedhesve te vet.Ne asnje menyre nje deputet nuk mund te kete imunitet kur kryen krim.Ligji eshte i baraberte per te gjithe shtetasit, thote kushtetuta e cdo vendi demokratik ne bote.Per te gjykuar nje deputet ai pavarsisht statusit qe ka duhet ti dorezohet ligjit.Dikush do te thote se mundet qe pushteti gjjyqesor te jete ne duart e nje partie te caktuar (sic eshte ne fakt ne duart  e socialisteve) dhe mundet qe ky te kthehet ne vegel e saj, per te shtypur kundershtaret politike?Nese eshte e tille, atehere ajo sillet me te njetin standart dhe me popullin e thjeshte, atehere kush do te jete instrumenti qe do ta rregulloje kete sistem, nese deputetet nuk kane  vet probleme me te?Te kater pushtetet reformohen vetem kur kane perplasje mes tyre.Por nje pyetje ketu mund te jete ps. "a eshte i njete statusi i deputetit ne cdo kushtetute demokratike?"Ne vendet e zhilluara nuk i kushtojne shume rendesi ketij fakti ordiner, ku deputeti te jete i imunizuar per krimin, pasi niveli edukativ i kandidatit nuk perkon me te tilla dyshime.Dhe nese ndodh qe nje detutet te kryej kirm, ky mund te jete nje rast shume i vecante dhe kurre nuk mund te ngrihet kush,qe ta mbroje ne grupin e tij politik.Nese ne nje parlament njera gjysem ngrihet per te mbrojtur deputetin e tyre, nga  dyshimet e ngritura nga pala kundershtare, atehere ky nuk eshte nje parlament ne sherbim te popullit por te mafjozeve politk.Ktu bie morali i parlamentit, ai nuk mundet te vazhdoje.Secili deputet ka te drejten, qe nese dyshon per qendrimin e gjyqesorit shqiptar, ta coje ceshtjen ne gjykaten nderkombetare e keshtu ai, jo vetem fiton te drejten por dhe demshperblimin. 
Sot te gjithe ne e dime qe shume nga  deputetet e secilit grup parlamnetare pasurohen nga motive te dobeta, dhe perseri i votojme. Pese ndodh kjo?E pra kjo ndodh sepse ne jemi nje popull jo cilesore. Kerkush nuk mund te rizgjidhet nese vet populli eshte i ndergjgjeshem dhe i moralshem.Une nuk di ndonje deputet qe te jete krym me pasuri nepremjet korrupsionit dhe te mos kete fituar besimin e zgjedhesve per te pakten tre ligjislatura.
Nje tjeter fatkeqesi per cilesine e deputetit, eshte se emi njevend shume i vogel e keshtu konkurenca intelektuale apo e njerezve me vlera superiore eshte shume e vogel, pra jane si ato qershiat e shurrume.

----------


## Anesti_55

Imuniteti i sherben nje deputeti vetem per ti dhene me shume liri atij, pa respektuar shkalle gjerearqike, per te zgjidhur probleme te zgjedhesve te vet.Ne asnje menyre nje deputet nuk mund te kete imunitet kur kryen krim.Ligji eshte i baraberte per te gjithe shtetasit, thote kushtetuta e cdo vendi demokratik ne bote.Per te gjykuar nje deputet, ai pavarsisht statusit qe ka duhet ti dorezohet ligjit.Dikush do te thote se mundet qe pushteti gjjyqesor te jete ne duart e nje partie te caktuar (sic eshte ne fakt ne duart  e socialisteve) dhe mundet qe ky te kthehet ne vegel e saj, per te shtypur kundershtaret politike?Nese eshte e tille, atehere ajo sillet me te njetin standart dhe me popullin e thjeshte, atehere kush do te jete instrumenti qe do ta rregulloje kete sistem, nese deputetet nuk kane  vet probleme me te?Te kater pushtetet reformohen vetem kur kane perplasje mes tyre.Por nje pyetje ketu mund te jete ps. "a eshte i njete statusi i deputetit ne cdo kushtetute demokratike?"Ne vendet e zhilluara nuk i kushtojne shume rendesi ketij fakti ordiner, ku deputeti te jete i imunizuar per krimin, pasi niveli edukativ i kandidatit nuk perkon me te tilla dyshime.Dhe nese ndodh qe nje detutet te kryej kirm, ky mund te jete nje rast shume i vecante dhe kurre nuk mund te ngrihet kush,qe ta mbroje ne grupin e tij politik.Nese ne nje parlament njera gjysem ngrihet per te mbrojtur deputetin e tyre, nga  dyshimet e ngritura nga pala kundershtare, atehere ky nuk eshte nje parlament ne sherbim te popullit por te mafjozeve politk.Ktu bie morali i parlamentit, ai nuk mundet te vazhdoje.Secili deputet ka te drejten, qe nese dyshon per qendrimin e gjyqesorit shqiptar, ta coje ceshtjen ne gjykaten nderkombetare e keshtu ai, jo vetem fiton te drejten por dhe demshperblimin. 
Sot te gjithe ne e dime qe shume nga  deputetet e secilit grup parlamnetare pasurohen nga motive te dobeta, dhe perseri i votojme. Pese ndodh kjo?E pra kjo ndodh sepse ne jemi nje popull jo cilesore. Kerkush nuk mund te rizgjidhet nese vet populli eshte i ndergjgjeshem dhe i moralshem.Une nuk di ndonje deputet qe te jete krym me pasuri nepremjet korrupsionit dhe te mos kete fituar besimin e zgjedhesve per te pakten tre ligjislatura.
Nje tjeter fatkeqesi per cilesine e deputetit, eshte se emi njevend shume i vogel e keshtu konkurenca intelektuale apo e njerezve me vlera superiore eshte shume e vogel, pra jane si ato qershiat e shurrume.

----------


## Dashnori_84

Votova per jo,edhe qe partia e ka zgjedh per me fut ne liste per deputet,
por ama mos te harrojm,se nuk ka votue partia me u fut ne parlament po POPULLI,
dhe ai/ajo duhet,  ma shume me kontribue,per ata qe e kan votue se per partin,
por fatkeqesisht qe ne SHQIPTARI po ndodhe e kunderta. :rrotullo syte:

----------


## Robbery

Absolutisht jo...nuk duhet edhe menduar per pergjigjen mendoj une...Do ishte njelloj si te thoje: "Po dua qe ata te bejne si te duan, me mua dhe me te tjeret."

----------


## leci

Imuniteti ekziston ne te gjithe boten demokratike,dhe mendoj qe eshte pengese ne momentin kur rrethanat kerkojne zbatimin e ligjit.
Ne rastin kur imuniteti mbron jashte çdo llogjike personin,ateher kthehet ne nje mjet anti-demokratik.
Deputetet i perkasin kuvendit,i cili ka te drejten te votoje per mundesine e hetimit nga organet perkatese,kundrejt nje deputeti.
Por shpesh imuniteti kthehet nje nje mburoje pas te ciles eshte e veshtire te shohesh.

Ne kontestin shqiptar,imuniteti i duhet hequr te gjithe deputeteve te parlamentit,ministrave dhe kryeministrit,per te mos penguar ne asnje menyre objektin e hetimit.
Por edhe kjo nuk besoj se do te ndihmonte,sepse problemi i vertete eshte sistemi gjygjesor,dhe nje kulture e perhapur e mosdenimit,kur mbulon poste shteterore.
Meritokracia qe qendron ne themelet e demokracise,eshte nje mjet i panjohur ne Shqiperi,dhe prandaj ekziston kjo kulture e perhapur e shkeljes se ligjit,duke u fshehur pas imunitetit.

Heqja e imunitetit do te ndihmonte bashke me nje fushate sensibilizuese,ku çdo qytetar nuk duhet te ngurroje ne denoncimin e korrupsionit dhe te padrejtesive dhe gjykata te jete pjese e nje institucioni te pavarur politikisht.
Po kur gjykata eshte vetem nje vegel e politikes,qofte  njera pale apo tjetra,asnjeher ligji nuk do te preke personat qe kane privilegjin te jene pjese e politikes.

----------


## Guri i Kuq

Imuniteti është kategori kushtetuese e ligjore,për ata, dhe për ato çështje që me Kushtetutë e Ligjë,lejohet që iks personi,titullar i iks pozite për iks çështje të definuar e përcaktuar qartë në- Kushtetë ose ligjë,të ndërmerr një veprim, ose apstenim nga një veprim,për të cilin ka tagër ligjor veprimi ose mosveprimi.
Çdo ndeshje,kundërshtim ose mosveprim,e që bie ndesh me këto kategori ligjore,në asnjë mënyrë nuk gëzon imunitet nga veprimi ose apstenimi,për diçka që ligji e detyron ose për veprim ose apstenim.
Këto kategori ligjore,kushtetuese e morale,janë vlera për të cilat shumë kombe,civilizime e individ,janë sakrifikuar që ........,nga Jeshua  i Nazaretit e deri te Martin Luter-Kingu ,Pjetër Arbnori,Zef Pëllumi e Adem Jashari.....!

----------

